# Unusual soda shape



## DFW Digger (May 20, 2020)

I have 3 different ones , wondering if anyone knows of others using the same bottle shape. Just realized the 2 I left behind last week are different sizes. 
Uncle Joe -  ft worth 
California - dallas 2 sizes
Aunt Ida - lousiana 
All 3 three of these sodas have a family connection. Some are 3rivers some are not. Did any others sodas use this bottle?. Thanks Sam


----------



## Nactex (May 20, 2020)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

Sam, those are cool as hell. I'm really a BIM guy but the art deco 1920's- 30's soda bottles are cool! I don't know of any other like yours but I have some that are similar. GOOOD finds! thanks for showing us these. I hope you can discover more.
~Fred


----------



## RCO (May 20, 2020)

yes there was other bottlers using that shape of bottle , not sure how many others were using it 

I have a bottle from Orangeville Ontario which is pretty close to the exact shape and design of yours and its miles north of Texas and Louisiana . 

so maybe the design was featured in a catalogue ? or beverage makers were somehow aware of it ? 

mine has a mark "  design reg'd  A. S. W. 1930 "  , contents 6 1/2 fl oz - Walkers Beverages Orangeville 

can't recall off hand any other bottlers in Ontario Canada who used this bottle , only one I've seen here


----------



## DFW Digger (May 20, 2020)

Treeguyfred, there is a bim slug plate of real fruit juice co dallas with address on it.  (Found several of them)I posted pics back in 2010 can't find it, and too many boxes to look through in the shed, if I can find a pic I will post it.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 20, 2020)

Thank u RCO maybe if there is enough I can start a collection.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 20, 2020)

Found it was looking for real juice co but it was Glazer owner of juice co. Anyway here it is. Have never seen another example sure it out there but none sold.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Did any others sodas use this bottle?. Thanks Sam


Sam, I took a look through the few 1920's-40's soda bottles that i have and none of them are exactly like yours.
If you'll indulge me here are the ABM sodas that are in my collection from northern NJ..

First one Dow's Quality Beverages, Bloomingdale, N.J. 7 oz. Second one Atlantic Beverage Co. Paterson, N.J. 7 oz. Third one Riverside Bottling co. Paterson, N.J. 6 1/2 oz. Last one Luxor Fruity Beverages Peres Bros. Pompton Lakes, N.J. 7 1/2 oz.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 20, 2020)

Decos are my favorite and yours look minty. Nice grouping thanks for sharing.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Decos are my favorite and yours look minty. Nice grouping thanks for sharing.


Thank you! They all are pretty close to mint except the last one - a little wear and a little dirty. Glad to share the pics
~Fred


----------



## RCO (May 21, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Thank u RCO maybe if there is enough I can start a collection.



do yours have the same year  1930 ? and trade mark A.S.W ? 

that might be a clue they were made by same company or design trademarked by someone back then


----------



## DFW Digger (May 21, 2020)

One or 2 of them I know has 3 rivers on it. Others I will have to look. Curious now.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 23, 2020)

Treeguy, that green one is mighty cool!
I'm a fan of those deco sodas too.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

I love all your pictured bottles. I have similar ones but not exactly like those. Triple bubble like shape. I totally agree with fred that green one is killer. Maybe one day, who knows.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

*Joseph Glazer  ~  Fort Worth, Texas  ~  78,157  ~  1929












 *


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

*1944




1949



*


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

*Star Bottling ~ Uncle Joe Bottling ~ Read all about them ~ Lots of information and images*






						Raise a Glass of Uncle Jo to Uncle Jo Glazer | Hometown by Handlebar
					

Fort Worth, Texas, as seen from a very narrow bicycle seat.



					hometownbyhandlebar.com
				










*I haven't looked for a Star Bottling Hutchinson Bottle - But they should exist - Here's an early Crown*


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

*Last but not least is this 2005 article by Courtney Glazer - Who is the great granddaughter of Jo Glazer *




			Scholarly Pursuits: Uncle Jo Bottling Company


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

*Other brands that used the same bottle?  ~ Sonny Boy  ~ Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

According to Courtney Glazer ...*

"Another franchise, in Alexandria, Louisiana, was started by Edna (Glazer) and Milton Fox. They started Sonny Boy, which was named for their oldest son, Sylvan Fox. The Alexandria franchise was less successful than Shreveport and the Foxes soon left bottling for broadcasting."



*



Notice the star on the base - which is similar (identical?) to the one on the Star Bottling bottle



*


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

*Here's a similar Deco bottle by the same company (Star Bottling - Fort Worth, Texas) but this one is embossed "High Grade" -  According to the 1924-25 Joseph Glazer patent, this bottle is earlier than the 1929 Uncle Jo bottles … 













Footnote:   I hope I didn't overdo it - but hopefully we have a better idea about the history of these totally cool Deco bottles.  As far as I know, the two patents I posted were the only soda bottles that were designed and patented by Joseph Glazer - although there may be others that I missed. 

If anyone is interested in an earlier High Grade bottle, this Star High Grade Cola is currently on eBay with a "Make Offer" option … (But the listing ends in about 20 hours)









						Star High Grade Cola Bottle Embossed Fort Worth, Texas  Uncle Joe  Pepsi  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Star High Grade Cola Bottle Embossed Fort Worth, Texas  Uncle Joe  Pepsi at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				






*


----------



## SODABOB (May 27, 2020)

Meet Joseph Glazer & Family ...









						Joseph Glazer
					

Genealogy profile for Joseph Glazer




					www.geni.com


----------



## willong (May 27, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Sam, those are cool as hell. I'm really a BIM guy but the art deco 1920's- 30's soda bottles are cool! I don't know of any other like yours but I have some that are similar. GOOOD finds! thanks for showing us these. I hope you can discover more.
> ~Fred



I dug bottles at time when many of the more proficient, and snobbish, collectors would sneer at the thought of hauling any ABM bottles home; but I would not hesitate to keep any of the bottles pictured in this thread. I am also a fan of Art Deco.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 29, 2020)

Thank you way more than I realized or knew . The bim star and high grade I have or had unsure without looking. Was telling a digging friend to look out for them. Still hoping to find the sonny boy. Thanks again sam.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 29, 2020)

Weird that his obituary makes no mention of Louis his brother in dallas, maybe the competition caused stress. I have dug several high grades and star bottles but have yet to see hutch type. The louis bottles are bim as are the star.  Hope ya don't mind I'm going to print some of the ads and info for my kiddos and put them with the bottles. Maybe when I'm gone they won't be a quarter apiece at an estate sale. Very interesting story. I have been to the address in ft worth looking for a creek or dump near there.


----------



## SODABOB (May 29, 2020)

The reason that I/we can't find a Star Bottling Co. Hutchinson bottle from Fort Worth or Dallas might be because it appears they started out in St. Louis, Missouri and not in Texas.  Hence, a search for a Hutchinson bottle from St. Louis might produce something.

History

https://hometownbyhandlebar.com/?p=28550







Courtney Glazer

http://www.scholarlypursuits.com/unclejo.htm


----------



## Jamdam (May 29, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> I have 3 different ones , wondering if anyone knows of others using the same bottle shape. Just realized the 2 I left behind last week are different sizes.
> Uncle Joe -  ft worth
> California - dallas 2 sizes
> Aunt Ida - lousiana
> All 3 three of these sodas have a family connection. Some are 3rivers some are not. Did any others sodas use this bottle?. Thanks Sam



Hi Digger,
I attached a variety of the Aunt Ida bottled in Shreveport. LA.  I recently gave a talk about this family (Ida, Joe, and his brother) and the story of how Aunt Ida who was originally a chemist, was so important to the company and how she ended up running a spin off herself. Great bottles and great story.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 29, 2020)

Hello Hamdan, glad u chimed in. Do you know why his brother in dallas is not mentioned?. Also I think L.Glazer is still in business in spirit sales. Is the slugplate Dallas bottle common in this collection. I have only dug half dozen or so and only in 1 dump less than 5 miles from address.  It is a great family story with local connection to me.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 29, 2020)

Sorry JAMDAM autocorrect.  Wanted to share this photo of a garage in north texas.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 19, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> *Joseph Glazer  ~  Fort Worth, Texas  ~  78,157  ~  1929
> 
> View attachment 207876
> 
> ...


I have a green Aunt Ida like in Post #26 above.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jun 22, 2020)

Dig this one on thursday. Not sure if its uncle joe, high grade , California,  or aunt ida. I think its uncle joe as they made 2 different size Amber's. This almost seems ruby colored.


----------

